# [SOLVED] Black screen with mouse cursor working



## nee2nee (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,:grin:

Looks like I'm back with another laptop problem, after my BSOD situation (here:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for..._less_or_equal-563452.html#post3202092):sigh:. 

Just now when i tried to start up my laptop I got a blackscreen saying 
"Windows failed to restart, a recent hardware or software change might be the cause" and it gives me the options to either "Launch start up repair(recommended) or Start Windows normally". I haven't updated or changed my hardware or software, and there was no disruption to my power supply so I'm not sure of the cause.

I tried the "launch start up repair" option but it just leads to a black screen with cursor. My mouse cursor works using my laptop but when i connect my usb mouse the light on my optical mouse lights up but the mouse cursor doesnt move on screen.

I have no idea whats going on, I just hope this isnt malware related again...any help would be GREATLY appreciated!ray:ray:


here's my laptop specs if it helps:
32 bit operating system
windows 7 (Originally installed, that came pre-installed on the system when I purchased it)
Age of system: 1.5 year
I have never re-installed OS
intel(R) Core (TM) i5 CPU [email protected]
Model: Toshiba Satellite A500


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Black screen with mouse cursor working*

Did you reinstall the OS?

The instructions posted by *Glaswegian* were not followed - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rql_not_less_or_equal-563452.html#post3202695

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## nee2nee (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Black screen with mouse cursor working*

Thank you for the reply!

In regards to my previously closed thread, in my haste to solve the problem I followed Jonathan_King's advice and used the Kaspersky TDSSKiller tool. I think it removed what ever was infecting my laptop since I had no troubles with it since then, so I thought everything was fixed. 

Is this problem occuring now, because i didnt follow the instructions in the link, by Glaswegian, here instead: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html ??? 
if so, how can I complete these instructions? The black screen doesnt give me an option to operate in safemode.

I haven't reinstalled my OS. I'm not sure how to, because I don't have a CD. When I brought my laptop Microsoft Windows came pre-installed. Will I need to buy a new copy? 
Sorry, Im not very internet or tech savvy.

regards,
Anny


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Black screen with mouse cursor working*

When you get to the screen with the mouse cursor, try pressing *Ctrl*+*Alt*+*Del* or *Ctrl*+*Shift*+*Esc*. If you manage to get the Task Manager on screen, go to File -> New task -> type *explorer.exe* and press enter.

If that is a sucess, follow Glaswegian's instructions.


----------



## nee2nee (Apr 4, 2011)

There was no response to either ctrl+alt+del or ctrl+shift+esc


----------



## nee2nee (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Black screen with mouse cursor working*

returning with a status update.

Manual system reboot (0 + Power button) only lead to the same black screen with cursor. Took my laptop into Toshiba service care centre, was told it was a Hardware problem.


----------

